# What was the attendance?



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

So what was the attendance for Sunday and how many cars ?

Just curious


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

jonah said:


> So what was the attendance for Sunday and how many cars ?
> 
> Just curious


Lots and quite a few....hope this helps 

Head better yet? :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > So what was the attendance for Sunday and how many cars ?
> ...


Yes thank you :roll: although had sunstroke the next day :wink: 8) 
till the next time


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Jonah
I think we sold around 380 tickets and had around 170 TTs


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Jonah
> I think we sold around 380 tickets and had around 170 TTs


Excellent and well done to everyone who played apart in making it all happen.


----------

